# what are some cool bloody mary recipes?



## panda (Jun 20, 2016)

i'm a huge fan of bloody marys, but honestly i've only ever had one truely awesome one in my life. 
it was at an american restaurant in ft lauderdale the day i moved back to florida. having lunch middle of the day with a buddy, it arrives and i can tell just from looking at it it was made fresh to order. upon first sip, i immediately stand up off my chair and yell 'whooooaaaa, this sh*t is great!' of course my buddy orders one and he too is impressed. well, i wanted to get my buzz on so i ordered a shot before i ate. half way through my meal i finish the first bloody and i order a second. when i got the second one, i kid you not i spit the whole thing out all over my table.

do you know how hellacious it is to experience such a drastic loss of quality in one sitting? turns out my waitress never bothered to tell me they had switched from the veteran badass bartender over to the young and useless one.

i never bothered to experiment beyond the typical ingredients, because when i drink bloody's it's because i'm hung over and i really don't want to make it myself.

i'd like to change that so, please help me find my perfect mix recipe.

my criteria: medium spicy, tangy, NOT sweet, medium body (leaning toward thinner side is ok) i really enjoy cajun flavored bloodys if that is a good starting point.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 20, 2016)

This is the best one I've made at home. Never had one as good when out and about.

[video=youtube;dlZjVihQbqw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlZjVihQbqw[/video]


----------



## ecchef (Jun 20, 2016)

Holy ****...what was that, like a 1/2 teaspoon of white pepper? A slice of leathery, greasy cold bacon and 1/4 of a giant Kosher dill (or was that a half-sour). No offense Damage, but for me that recipe was overly complicated and frankly, revolting.
Like Cajun style? Use Crystal hot sauce and add a hint of file powder to the celery salt. Garnish with a pickled okra.
Never use canned tomato juice, but's that's a given.


----------



## DamageInc (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't use white pepper. And I use hot bacon.

I don't find it revolting. But I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## strumke (Jun 20, 2016)

Subscribed.... I love bloody marys!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 20, 2016)

i cant make one. 

best one my friend made for me. it had pico de gallo in it. it was fresh and vegital tasting..he went on the wagon, and now i just do the vodka from a frozen bottle.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 20, 2016)

We used to finely dice celery, cucumber and a bit of sweet onion then combine it with tomato juice. Add in lemon juice, hot sauce to taste, worcestershire sauce along with salt and pepper. Let this set overnight to let the veggies add their goodness to juice. 

I also like using Beefamato and clamato on occasion. I've been thinking about trying canned tomatoes with chilies or adding a few chipotle chilies in adobo sauce to add a bit of kick.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 20, 2016)

99Limited said:


> We used to finely dice celery, cucumber and a bit of sweet onion then combine it with tomato juice. Add in lemon juice, hot sauce to taste, worcestershire sauce along with salt and pepper. Let this set overnight to let the veggies add their goodness to juice.
> 
> I also like using Beefamato and clamato on occasion. I've been thinking about trying canned tomatoes with chilies or adding a few chipotle chilies in adobo sauce to add a bit of kick.



this sounds like a great idea.

i kinda like it when the bite is from the vodka. you know that taste where it's peppery, but it's from the booze. the rest is the the backup singers.


----------



## panda (Jun 20, 2016)

do you strain the veggies before serving? i don't want bits and pieces in my drink except for a garnish on a toothpick which i typically like pepperoncinis and beef jerky. had to look up beefamato, the idea of beef broth intrigues me!! and maybe mix in some pickle brine.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 20, 2016)

panda said:


> do you strain the veggies before serving? i don't want bits and pieces in my drink except for a garnish on a toothpick which i typically like pepperoncinis and beef jerky. had to look up beefamato, the idea of beef broth intrigues me!! and maybe mix in some pickle brine.



I leave the veggies in so I get a bit of crunch every now and then. I think pickle brine would be tasty. :drool:


----------



## strumke (Jun 20, 2016)

Sounds like alcoholic gazpacho!


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 21, 2016)

The closer the garnish is to a full brunch, the more points you score


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 21, 2016)

i remember one!!

my bartender friend worked at a steakhouse. he would take all the water at the bottom of cut tomato bowls and make a killer and lighter bloody mary. he used the tomato water!! it wasnt all thick like a traditional b-mary..and he made them smaller, in a martini glass. very high faluntin!!


----------

